# Pe'z 8-oz. vs. Pe'z From A Tin: We Dare To Compare!



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

A lot of folks like Penzance, including me and Ev's. With a large market watching, EvanS and I decided to compare some "bulk" Penzance with Pe'z from a tin. In a coast-to-coast flavor/cost showdown we split an 8-ouncer so we'd each be smoking from the same package. The tobak is in the mail.

The drama is dramatic. The tension is tense. 

How will you ever get to sleep tonight?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just had a bowl of Penzance myself. Got a tin of it, but definitely gonna have to get some more later on. Gonna be fun to see how this goes down.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

You two are cute. First you guys are swapping control of threads and now you are swapping baccy. What next


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

smokehouse said:


> You two are cute. First you guys are swapping control of threads and now you are swapping baccy. What next


Cute? Bunnies are cute.

Akubra for prop-beanie swap?


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey,

Right on.........I'm genuinely interested in the results as that's on my must try list and if I love it.......well I'd rather it buy it in Bulk and save some Denero.:tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IrishCorona said:


> Hey,
> 
> Right on.........I'm genuinely interested in the results as that's on my must try list and if I love it.......well I'd rather it buy it in Bulk and save some Denero.:tu


Don't expect anything too earthshaking. But, yet...


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> A lot of folks like Penzance, including me and Ev's. With a large market watching, EvanS and I decided to compare some "bulk" Penzance with Pe'z from a tin. In a coast-to-coast flavor/cost showdown we split an 8-ouncer so we'd each be smoking from the same package. The tobak is in the mail.
> 
> The drama is dramatic. The tension is tense.
> 
> How will you ever get to sleep tonight?


coast to coast

That's right, we're bad....we're nationwide


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> You two are cute. First you guys are swapping control of threads and now you are swapping baccy. What next


I agree....too cute:tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> I agree....too cute:tu


And you know cute when you see it. Fine. It's settled.

11 hours in a van with trade show gear and my friend and colleague (whom we shall call "Bob"), Bob. Raleigh to St. Pete in a Kia Sedona. Not a shabby ride.

I took my four ounces of bulk Pez along and worked it pretty good on the way down. I am forming an opinion...

Back to you, Ev'S.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Excellent! 


:cp


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

<smug>
I only schmoke my tu-BAH-co from a tin. I would nev-ah schmoke it from some j-har... what am I some kind of proletarian?
</smug>


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Back to you, Ev'S.


Thanks Dan. First off, you were right about not being able to sleep in anticipation of delivery of the P'ance. So I figured "hey, why not shut down John Wayne Airport starting at 2200 and stand out near a cable vault on runway 19R for 8 hours, supervising the replacement of wet cables splices"? So that's what I did.

Now after being up for 38 hours I am now handing it back to you, with no delivery to report yet. Gotta get ready for tomorrow.

I do believe that this is the first day in over a year that I did not have a single bowl.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Penzance has landed!! Dan, thank you...and nice work in laying the sliced crumble cakes all in a row. :tu

Opened her up, took out a 1.5 slabs, let it set for 15 minutes, loaded a bowl, applied heat and smoked away.

My initial impression is that this is BETTER than the tinned version, for the following reasons:

1) Moisture content IMO was better, less wet than the tin but certainly far from dry.
2) Flavors seem more discreet, not so fused together so I get more pops and changes along the course of the bowl
3) Lat seems more subdued, which is good for me.
4) Easier to remove from the bag (vs tin) without breaking, which is important to me since I tend to fold Penzance vs rub out.

Now keep in mind, this is the impression from a fresh stock. The difference that would be seen in aging between tin and foil bulk bag? I dunno, but one would have to assume that if the SAME tobacco batch is used for tin and bag, it should be similar if neither tin nor bag gets compromised. But this might be an invalid assumption since the bagged version seems to be different than the tin right out of the gate.

Mister Moo?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> Mister Moo?


Moo here. Thanks, Ev'S.

Just in from a great night of dining (Da Santo) and cigar puffing (Central Cigars & The Havana Room) in downtown St. Pete. Outstanding pub and grub. I managed another bowl of the Pez before herading out from dinner and an Anejo.

My impression of the bulk Pez begins with first look - it seems a shade or two lighter than the Pez from a tin. It's closer to brown than black. It is not nearly as damp as the 1 oz. package right out of the sealed foil wrapper. The outer wrapper houses a clear plastic blister pack with two neatly staged rows of flake, side by side, appearing the same size cut as that from a tin.

It crumbles easily and is more likely to break than fold if you go that way. It's easy to fill a bowl and even in tonights damp air and gentle rain it lighted in two tries, charred and smoothed cleany and burned steady and even thru half a bowl (at which point my colleagues appeared and said, "Lets eat!").

It's late - I gotta go to bed and get up early, pack and work all day, then start the long drive home. More later but, so far, all is good between me and bulk Pez.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yall have inspired me, I'm gonna open my Pez tin:SM


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> It crumbles easily and is more likely to break than fold if you go that way.


With this you actually corrected me Dan. True, Penzance is sliced crumble cake that generally will not "fold" but instead tends to break up. What I was really driving at was the fact that I tend to have a hard time getting the slices out of the tin without breaking them IN the tin.

Storm is blowing in and the temp is dropping...time to head back inside.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Interesting thread. I enjoy Penzance so my next purchase will probably be the 8oz sack and I will set some of that aside to age. I'm looking forward to whatever comes next.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pez is the first pipe tobacco I ever smoked that really set me back on my heels and gave me pause to think, "Whee doggy. This stuff is way past cigars." Starting with my first tin I was totally taken by the thick, dark cake that fairly oozed a sweet smell of creosote, sugar and smoke. Pez is pungent stuff and, as far as my informal survey goes, it's love it or hate it weed. 

A Pez tin can be a bit pricer than most 50g packages so I thought it was time to move on to a less costly put-up. The tins have been so good, though, I didn't want to trade quality for price. This thread was a place to chat up Pez, feel out the bulk quality and maybe hear some dicussion from other longtime Pezzers.

After six or seven bowls of the bulk, here's my take. The bulk cake didn't look like the tin cake to me. It looked a shade or two lighter in color - more to brown/tan than black/brown. It also felt a tad less moist and seemed more prone to crumble. The aroma from the package seems as pungent as that from the tin.

In the smoking I find the bulk Pez easier to pack and burn. I've always been inclined to take Pez from a tin, let it dry a bit and then twist/pack a flake or so into the right bowl. This process has created a few expansion and lighting difficulties. The bulk doesn't fold, it breaks; it doesn't exactly rub into strips and clumps, either - it rubs instantly into small clumps about the size of peppercorns. It packs easily, does not expand too much and burns well.

The thick, rich blue-white smoke makes Pez the stuff for me. Bulk does just like the tin that way but it sure smokes easier. And that last 25% of the bowl where the flavor may go from smokey to syrupy-sweet... same with bulk.

I dare to compare: a tin is pretty and will probably appreciate ($$$) while it ages nicely. Tins carry well in the pocket and, allowing for a little dry-time, offers a very fine smoke suited to my taste. The 8-oz pack at half the price is equal to, or better, in all respects except retail presentation. A couple of tins will stay in the drawer but the 8 oz. Pez package is my new standard. End of story.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

A lot of food for thought there, Mr. Moo. I have a tin that I had hoped to age...it is fairly new since I gave away my tin from last year. After I try it and if I like it I think bulk may be the way to go-especially price wise.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> ... if I like it...


Marianne.... trust me.


----------

